# Chicago Baba Caught Again!



## vikram9274 (Nov 10, 2009)

Self proclaimed "Sant Baba" Daljit Singh Chicagowala is once again in the news for all the wrong reasons. If you remember, this pakhandi sadh was caught in a motel with a woman. He went on talk shows and said he was at his dera. Said he would put his hand on the Guru Granth Sahib and swear it. Then the police reports came out and it was proven that he was in fact caught with a woman in a motel, although he is married. He was let off with a slap on the wrists because he paid off the Jathedars. He is now in the news for human smuggling. He swindled 16 lakhs from someone in india and wouldn't return it when he couldn't bring them to the U.S. He has done this to many people I assume. Click the link for breaking news on the matter. http://www.jagbani.i...&boxid=28284134


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 10, 2009)

what else do we expect ??
His die hard chelas will swear on his grave !!:happysingh:


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 10, 2009)

He is a very low person. Swearing on Sri Guru Granth Sahib and lieing, gettin caught in a motel with a woman even though he is married and while there is a smagam at his gurdwara. And now smuggling people into the U.S. by using his gurdwara as a front and stealing peoples money. It is pakhandis like him that ruin our religion! Wearing their cholas and swindling money from the sangat. 


I HAVE EVEN CONFIRMED HE TAKES PHEEM and HAS MARRIED SOME OTHER WOMAN EVEN THOUGH HE IS ALREADY MARRIED!!! although I do not know the details. BUT IT IS TRUE!


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 10, 2009)

vikram ji

Thanks for this information - I could use a little background to understand better. When I was in Chicago I found, to my amazement, that for the 2nd largest city in the US, it was next to impossible to find a gurdwara for the time I was there. After some research I found one about 1 1/2 hour away on the extreme north border of the city. It is housed with other temples in a kind of temple complex. The people who were in Chicago with me at that time (last year in fact) wanted to go with me -- in the end I nixed it because the cost of a taxi would have paid the annual wages of someone in India. Later we all made plans for them to go with me closer to home in Philadelphia. My question: This was the only gurdwara in the city of Chicago itself. The gurdwara was not cleanly separate from other temples. This baba with his hands where they should not be is also in Chicago. Did we narrowly avoid being ministered to him last year by great good fortune? 

This always worries me -- when traveling what do we get into without knowing? Thanks.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 10, 2009)

Vikram ji

I did some googling and found an article about him. But here is a reputable newspaper writing an article about him. Did any one do any checking?  
<table class="articlehead"><tbody><tr><td valign="top" width="85px">
 </td> <td> * Merging one's soul with God Baba Daljit Singh teaches virtues to live by at Guru Nanak Sikh Mission.(Neighbor) *

 <dl class="byline"><dt class="first">Article from:</dt><dd>Daily Herald (Arlington Heights, IL) </dd><dt>Article date:</dt><dd>January 8, 2006</dd><dt>Author:</dt><dd> <script type="text/javascript" language="javascript">document.writeln('Pierri, Vincent');document.getElementById('ctl00_ph_ctl00_ArticleMain_AuthorLinks_ctl01_lnkAuthor').title='Pierri, Vincent'</script>Pierri, Vincent Pierri, Vincent Pierri, Vincent Pierri, Vincent  </dd></dl> </td> </tr> </tbody></table>       Byline: Vincent Pierri Daily Herald Staff Writer  
     *****  
    CORRECTION/date 01-19-2006: The incorrect title was given for Baba Daljit Singh in a story in the Jan. 8 Neighbor section. The correct title is Founder of the Guru Nanak Sikh Mission of America. 
     *****  
    The diversity of religious tradition is growing. Men and women with spiritual zeal are making a difference in the lives of their congregations and the community. Who are these shepherds? What are their beliefs, values? In a recurring series featuring Lake County's spiritual leaders, here's an inside look at the lives of some people of God. 

    The Guru Nanak Sikh Mission of America is about a half mile west of downtown Island Lake, but once inside, it's easy to forget you're even in Lake County. 

     The ornately decorated gudwara, or house of worship, pulses with a  sense of the sacred. It is holy ground for local Sikhs.  

    Enshrined under highly polished gold colored arches and a domed top, the Sikh holy book, known as the "Guru Granth Sahib," takes center stage. The text has ultimate spiritual authority for the faithful, teaching them to love God and imitate his virtues. 

    Founding guru Baba Daljit Singh, the 44-year-old bearded spiritual leader of the 500-member congregation, is hoping those virtues will have a positive impact on the neighboring community. 

    The gudwara in Island Lake serves the national headquarters for all Sikhs living in the United States. It opened its doors in 1997. 

    The temple is seen by thousands of drivers along Route 176, but it's likely many don't know what Sikhs believe. Singh says his people are often confused with Muslims or Hindus. 

     The word Sikh means "disciple" or "learner,"  Singh explained.  
    They believe in one god and follow the teachings of 10 gurus. The religion was founded in the Punjab area of India by Guru Nakak in the 15th century. The last guru, Gobind Singh, died in 1708. 

    In 1990, there were about 13,000 followers in the United States. That number has grown to more than 80,000 and almost 25 million worldwide. 
     Sikhs reject all forms of idol worship and keep to strict rules  regarding dress and diet.  

     Commonly known as the five "K's," members must wear  the emblems of their religion.  

    The "Kesh," or uncut hair, symbolizes an acceptance of God's will. A wooden comb called a "Kangha" is carried as a sign of cleanliness. A steel bracelet or "Kara" stands for allegiance to God. The "Kachhara" is a special undergarment representing purity and a small dagger called a "Kirpan" is a sign of resistance to evil. Eating meat, using tobacco and drinking alcohol are all forbidden. 

    Sikhs believe salvation is the merging of one's soul with God in a "supreme state," according to Singh. That goal is achieved by living according to Sikh rules and traditions and by doing good to family and society. It also requires sharing food with others, meditation, charity and selfless service. 
    Singh says his religion is a relevant and practical faith and speaks to today's problems. "Ours is a faith of hope and optimism," he said. "It shows people how to live a worthy and useful life." 

    - The Guru Nanak Sikh Mission of America is at 217 W. State Road (Route 176) in Island Lake. Call (847) 526-5633 for more information.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 10, 2009)

The news article was written in 2006. Here is what happened in 2005/2006.

*BABA DALJIT SINGH CHICAGO EXPOSED*​  BABA DALJIT SINGH   CHICAGO CAUGHT WITH HIS PANTS DOWN  
 Saturday 19th November 2005 Panthic Weekly News Bureau 'Baba' Daljit Singh (File Photo) EXCLUSIVE Chicago (KP) The Editors can be reached at editors@panthic.org.


On the night of November 17 at 11:20p.m a member of the Chicago Sikh Sangat received a phone call informing him that the van of self-styled 'Sant Baba' Daljeet Singh was at a local motel while the Sant was 'enjoying' himself in the company of a woman.


Upon receiving this information, members of the Sangat quickly got together and reached the motel location to expose the truth about Sant Daljeet Singh. The Sangat had been waiting for quite some time for the self-styled Sant to come out of his motel room, after which they contacted the area Police department.


After a long period, the Police finally managed to get the door open and members of the Sangat saw with their very own eyes Sant Daljeet Singh with another woman (who was not his wife) in the motel room together. Members of the Chicago Sikh Sangat blocked the van and all exit routes of the so-called Sant, while he made futile attempts to leave the motel. Upon finding no way out, he called the police himself, seeking their help in getting out of the motel and past the Sikh Sangat.


With the police having cordoned off the perimeter of the motel, the Baba finally had enough "courage" to face the waiting Sangat and hastily entered his van and sped off.
The Baba was reported so nervous that he dropped his white dastar multiple times, and was completely bare headed when he left the premises. The Sangat members present have provided signatures testifying to being eyewitnesses of this entire fiasco.


The Sikh Religious Society, Palentine and the sevadaars of the Khalsa Alliance reported that in the past they have warned various Panthic groups, Takhts, Jathedars Sahibans, and other leaders about the anti-Panthic activities of this Baba, but these warnings went unheeded.


"In the end, God Almighty has exposed the fraud and falsehood. Now we urge the Sikh Sangat and our leaders to wake up now and rid our Panth of this disease."


A Khalsa Alliance representative who has been agitating against the Baba for many years said that there should be a Panth-wide boycott of these Bhekhee Saadhs (show-off so-called saints) and anyone who associates with them. "These parasites have been planted by the Indian Government to destroy the Panth from within. It is our duty to expose them and warn to our community."


More EXCLUSIVE information and pictures in tomorrow's Panthic Weekly and interviews on W!N Radio One tomorrow. Stay Tuned for more information.


In April 2006 the adulterous Baba escaped with slap on the wrist. The five-member Sikh inquisition consisting of so-called Jathedars/Singh Sahibs let their erstwhile friend with minimal punishment of dusting congregation's shoes, kerdah Pershad offering and Gurbani recitation at any of the Takhts. Charnjit Singh Bal

Now there are contradictory versions of this individual. It would  be good to know how this can happen.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 10, 2009)

The Gurdwara web site

Guru Nanak SikhMission of America

Also, this is what Gyani ji has been concerned about on so many threads -- notice that a sehaj path can be arranged anywhere in the United States. 

Check the services tab on the gurdwara homepage.

Think about it. The US is not as expansive gepgraphically as India, but it takes 4 days to travel from one coast to the other by car, and more than 10 hours by air with security and plane changes at airports -- unless you fly non-stop --  and then it is a 6 hour flight from one coast to the other not counting the time spent in security lines.  Plan either way to add about 3 or 4 hours to the stated flight time.

The cost for one person today, November 11, from Philadelphia to San Francisco, coast to coast, non-stop, economy class is from about 990.00 US dollars to 1,460 US, on US Airways. And for a stop over in Las Vegas NV or Phoenix AZ the price will vary from around 471.00 US to 870.00 US.

Air fares from Chicago non-stop to California, or with one plane change, vary more than a coast to coast flight, with some fares as high as 1,700 US and as low as 400.00 US. 

Does the Baba travel alone or with helpers? Who pays for this?

Check the services tab on the gurdwara homepage.


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 10, 2009)

Here is the truth: this man was caught in MOTEL with ANOTHER WOMAN. He is already married. He married a second girl half his age illegally in India and secretly divorced her also. After getting caught in the motel, he went to the media and said he would put his hand on the Guru Granth Sahib and say that he was at his Gurdawara and that stories of him being with a woman at a motel were false. Then the police reports of the incident came out and it was proven he was in fact in the motel with a woman. He then tried to sue certain newspaper as well as the Sikh Religious Society of Chicago for defamation, but dropped the case because he knew he would loose. The Jathedars, who frequent his dera regularly because he pays them, let him off with a slap on the wrist. He cons people out of money and the only reason good things are written about him is because the article you provided was from a gora newspaper and they know nothing of the situation. They were just writing about the sikh religion and community and his gurdawara in the one that is in Lake county, where the Daily Herald is published. And because Baba also pay's media members to publish his stories. After the motel incident not much has been written about him. He buys of the media and sikh personalities with money that he swindles from the sangat that goes to the gurdwara. He says the gurdwara is his when in fact it is a not-for-profit organization. He is only president, not the owner of the gurdwara. Many people do not know this. He even takes pheem, this is a confirmed fact. He is really a dirty person. He was kicked out of New York and that is when he moved to Illinois and started his "dera". How did he get this money you may wonder? He was sleeping with a woman named Jaspal Kaur of chicago and she put down all the money for the Gurdwara, which she obtained from the insurance policy of her dead husband. Baba was married at the time he was sleeping with her also. He has frequently gotten in trouble for hitting on women in the gurdawara it self but hushes everything up using money. He has even forced people to stop coming to gurdwara and tells them they can't. His website is full of lies, there is no free dispensary at the gurdwara, or library. There was a kirtan school, but it has been closed for more than 3 years. There have been no annual Sikh camps in atleast 4 years. He is full of lies. He just plays up his image.


ALSO you may realize that the article you provided from the Daily Herald contains many false statements:

-there is no 500 member congregation, 500 people can not fit inside that gurdwara.
-"The gudwara in Island Lake serves the national headquarters for all Sikhs living in the United States. It opened its doors in 1997." Baba has made this up. More sangat goes to the Palatine Gurdwara in Chicago than his and many gurdwaras in the U.S. have more sangat daily than his does in a 4 moths.



Here is an article about his Motel incident-

*EXCLUSIVE* CAUGHT RED HANDED: BABA DALJEET SINGH
Sunday 20th November, 2005
Panthic Weekly News Bureau


"Sant Baba" Daljeet Singh 
Chicago, USA (KP) - In the long list of those that have been fraudulently masquerading as holy Sikh â€œsaintsâ€â€”as was the case during Guru Tegh Bahadur Sahibâ€™s time at Baba Bakalaâ€”many are now having their true character exposed. Because a lie canâ€™t go on forever, these people are eventually exposed for what they truly areâ€”a donkey in a tigerâ€™s garb. There was â€œSant Babaâ€ Dhanwant Singh, then â€œSant Babaâ€ Maan Singh Pehowa Wale, and now â€œSant Babaâ€ Daljeet Singh Chicago of the Guru Nanak Sikh Misison of America.

For the last several years he has managed to establish himself as a "Sant Baba" with his own dera and his own brand of â€œmiracles.â€ He has been sponsoring and hosting many Raagis (preachers) and Jathedars (leaders) from India. After giving them siropas (honors) and entertaining them, he often visited India where he was pampered by them. He has been a master at self-promotion and seems to have bought space in many Punjabi newspapers. Some publish his ads and never get tired of praising him.

There is a special Keertan darbar (religions program) organized by his Gurdwara and missionary center from Nov 13-20, 2005. He apparently took some time off from the holy program to be at the wrong place at the wrong time with the wrong person. It is disgustingly shameful for the Sikh community that so-called Sikh holymen are caught doing such bad deeds.


His website advertises the keertan program 


A Late Night Phone Call

In the late night hours on November 17th, the Sikh congregation in Chicago received a phone call from an individual in California. The mysterious caller relayed vital information regarding the current whereabouts of â€œSant Babaâ€ Daljeet Singh. 

The caller revealed that Daljeet Baba was at the Wauconda Motel â€˜enjoyingâ€™ the company of one of his female followers. The caller also provided the license plate number, Chicago plate T 313228, of the Chevy Van registered to the â€œSant Baba.â€ The caller said, â€œIf the sangat (congregation) wants to act [on this â€œSant Babaâ€], now is the time.â€

Upon receiving this information, the Chicago sangat decided to get together and expose the truth about this so-called â€œSant Babaâ€™sâ€ shameless and depraved deeds. With the grace of god, many Sikhs were able to arrive at the motelâ€”where they found the Chevy van described in detail by the caller.

The Motel Room


The Wauconda Motel (Top), Room Number 5 (Bottom) 
After waiting for quite some time, the sangat decided to contact the local police, who came due to the suspicion of a minor being in the motel room. The police came and knocked on the door to room number five. As the door opened, there stood the great â€œSant Babaâ€ Daljeet Singh in his flashy white robes, with a woman who is definitely not his wife. 

According to sources, the woman in the motel room was one of his followers visiting from California. Sources also said that Daljeet Baba had booked all eighteen rooms of the motel and the â€œNo Vacancyâ€ sign was lit. Panthic Weekly contacted the motel for comment but they declined, pretending to have no knowledge of any incident.

Previously, Daljeet Baba had left his amritdhari wife to allegedly live with a woman in Chicago. His wife came to the US from Punjab to be with him, but he turned her away.

After a brief talk, the police then stated to the gathered sangat that legally they couldnâ€™t take any action because the woman with Daljeet was not a minor. They said that these kinds of conflicts should be resolved through religious customs. 

Shortly after this initial confrontation, the sangat blocked â€œSant Babaâ€ Daljeet Singhâ€™s efforts to escape by blocking in his van. By this time, a large number of Sikhs had converged on the motelâ€”with many more arriving by the minute.

With the sangatâ€™s cordon around the motel, everyone was keeping watch to make sure that the lustful â€œBabaâ€ did not escape. As the sangat waited for him to show himself, he watched through the windows to see if they had left, repeatedly trying to start his van with the remote control. 

The Escape

After all of his vein attempts to escape from the hotel the â€œSant Babaâ€ called the police himself to secure his escape from the motel. Apart from the police force that was already present at the motel site, reinforcements began to arrive. The police quickly began to create a safe zone so that â€œSant Babaâ€ Daljeet Singh could gutlessly escape.

Nervous and anxious, Daljeet Baba now emerged from his room and got into his vanâ€”but not before his white dastar fell off of his head three times. Frazzled, he finally sat in his van, bare-headed. He took off from the motel site without delayâ€”leaving his female â€œcompanionâ€ all alone in room number five.

The Sangat members present have provided their signatures testifying to being eyewitnesses to this entire fiasco. The Sikh Religious Society, Palatine and the sevadaars of the Khalsa Alliance reported that in the past, they have warned various Panthic groups, Takhts, Jathedar Sahibans, and other leaders about the anti-Panthic activities of this Baba, but these warnings went unheeded and the sangat has remained confused about the reality of this â€œSant Baba.â€ â€œIn the end God Almighty has exposed the fraud and falsehood. Now we urge the Sikh Sangat and our leaders to wake up now and rid our Panth of this disease.â€ 

Under the false pretext of preaching and helping the needy, this â€œSant Babaâ€ has duped the sangat out of thousands of dollars of their hard-earned money. Instead, this money has become petty cash to feed his every whim and desire. In a press release, the sangat pleaded with the Sikh community worldwide not to be taken in by these fake â€œSants,â€ â€œDonâ€™t let them rob you of your heard earned money.â€

The press release also asked that if any other Sikhs have information on the numerous dark deeds of â€œSant Babaâ€ Daljeet Singh, please contact the prabhandak committee of Palatine Gurudwara Sahib, Khalsa Alliance or The Panthic Weekly at the numbers below.

A Khalsa Alliance representative who has been agitating against Daljeet for many years said that there should be a Panthic wide boycott of these Bhekhee Saadhs (show off so-called saints)and anyone who associates with them. â€œThese parasites have been planted by the Indian Government to destroy the Panth from within. It is our duty to expose them and warn our community.â€


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 11, 2009)

vikram ji

I minutes ago deleted another thread that has a starter post exactly like the starter post of this thread. It also has a similar title. Just letting you know so that you are not wondering what happened. This thread has 7 replies in it - So I let this one stand and deleted the duplicate. Thank you


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 13, 2009)

Please visit following links for more information.


http://amritsartimes.com/11%20November%202009/epaper.html

ਅੰਮ੍ਰਿਤਸਰ ਟਾਈਮਜ਼


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 13, 2009)

Narayanjot Kaur said:


> The news article was written in 2006. Here is what happened in 2005/2006.
> 
> *BABA DALJIT SINGH CHICAGO EXPOSED*​BABA DALJIT SINGH CHICAGO CAUGHT WITH HIS PANTS DOWN
> Saturday 19th November 2005 Panthic Weekly News Bureau 'Baba' Daljit Singh (File Photo) EXCLUSIVE Chicago (KP) The Editors can be reached at editors@panthic.org.
> ...


 
Hahah Panthic weekly wrote this so it must be true!!

If its Panthic weekly then it is either exagerated or a lie.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 13, 2009)

Randip ji

Actually it is true! Please go back to the start of the thread.


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 13, 2009)

That was just one article. This news of him being caught in a motel with a woman other than his wife was published in many other newspapers all around the world. He even tried suing Amritsar Times, Panthic Weekly, The Punjab Times, members of the Sikh Religious Society of Palatine, and a few other I believe. He was given punishment from the Akal Takhat, to clean shoes and do seva at all 5 takhats. A lean punishment for a "Sant" who was "counseling" a woman in a motel at 4 in the morning the night that there was a smagam at his gurdwara, especially when that "Sant" is married and has repeatedly lied about the story and has gone as far as to say that he will put his hand on the Guru Granth Sahib and say he was not at the motel.  I don't know what other proof to give you of that incident occurring seeing as how it was in 2005 and I can no longer find the police reports online. And as for the new Immigration fraud case that he is in, you can read the article in the first link i posted, as well as all subsequent links. Thank you.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 13, 2009)

And I do not think he travels all around the US to offer the services advertised on the Gurdwara web page for free and at his own expense. Point I tried to make earlier. Akhand Path can be performed close to home. The cost of lodging and air travel alone is huge. The whole thing is fishy.


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 13, 2009)

everything on his page is fake. Nothing is done on the time he states. After Rehras Sahib there is no kirtan, and if there is a day where they do kirtan after Rehras Sahib, there is no one to play tabla. You will see the granthi sitting there by himself on stage reading one shabad and that is their kirtan after Rehraas Sahib. Nothing is done on times stated on his website.  There was a music school where kids could learn kirtan but no one has been learning kirtan their for atleast the last 3 years and there is no one to teach. There is no santhiya school. There is no literature house. All they provide is path gutka's as is done at all other gurdwaras. As for the publication, it is a 10-15 page miniature book that Baba had published and he really just uses it to advertise himself.  As for akhand Paath, he did go and do paath's or kirtans at people houses in California, New York, Ohio, etc but no one invites him or his Granthis after he got caught with the woman. The only people who invited him were his close sevadars that lived in other states and he only went because he got a bunch of money from them.  There is no expansion of gurdwara or parking lot. He is such a greedy person, he collected money from sangat for  transfer of well water to city water, and three months later he asked for money for the same cause again. He asked for money to have the bathrooms updated, he said he needed $25,000 to update 2 small bathrooms, and the work was being done by a few loyal sevadars of his. Maybe $3000 worth of work was done. He just swindled all the money. He is a really cheap guy.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Nov 13, 2009)

Randip Ji...

even the boy who cried "wolf wolf"..DID ACTUALLY see a real wolf at least ONCE. Its ONLY because he LIED too many times..that people didn't believe him...

SO in this case..the Panthic weekly...is correct..for ONCE !! It did see the WOLFY..baba for what he really is....wolf in sheeps clothing...ha ha ha..:happysingh:


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 13, 2009)

It is people like him, who pretend to be sants, that ruin our religion. He was a granthi at a gurdwara in chandigarh and then moved to new york. He got kicked out of the new york under shady circumstances and moved to illinois. There he befriended Jaspal Kaur of chicago, who's husband was sick. He seduced her and once her husband died, they used the money from his insurance policy to pay for the gurdwara. He didn't put in any money. He himself added "Sant" and "Baba" to his name. He even changed his name legally to be "Baba D. Singh". Baba as his first name, D his middle initial, and Singh his last name. He is not a Sant or even a Baba. He is just Daljit Singh. He tries to stop families from coming to the gurdwara who do not agree with his womanizing ways. Is that the work of a Sant? If someone speaks out against him in a civilized manner, he yells and gives them galiyan and tells them to get out of his gurdwara and never come back even though he does not own the gurdwara. He is only president. The other members aren't even involved in the gurdwara, most are just random people that he got to sign. It is also confirmed by many families that were close to him but have now broken off due to his womanizing and non-sikh practices, that he takes pheem. It is also known to those close to him that he married a girl half his age from patiala and then divorced her. He never made the marriage legal by registering it, but they did do all the normal sikh marriage practices (anand karaj, etc.). And he is married and has a son. He is a really low person.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 14, 2009)

Gyani Jarnail Singh said:


> Randip Ji...
> 
> even the boy who cried "wolf wolf"..DID ACTUALLY see a real wolf at least ONCE. Its ONLY because he LIED too many times..that people didn't believe him...
> 
> SO in this case..the Panthic weekly...is correct..for ONCE !! It did see the WOLFY..baba for what he really is....wolf in sheeps clothing...ha ha ha..:happysingh:




heheh point noted.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 14, 2009)

Maybe what happened to this Baba is what happened to this unfortunate fellow:

CanalPlus.wmv | zita   :happysingh::happy:


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 14, 2009)

Yes - It never hurts to go too far out on a limb without a plan


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 15, 2009)

Please visit the following link. It contains documents sent by Gurmail singh to SSP police as well as the Sponsorship sent by Baba and Documents filed by the Human Rights Commission against him.


Panthic.org


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 18, 2009)

I would like to bring up an interesting point and see what your views were on the subject. As you know, recently there have been a lot of summonings by the Jatherdar's of our panth. I think that they have no right to judge the likes of Darshan Singh Ragi or Kala Aghana when they themselves are thugs. They visit dera's such as this Baba's. He was caught in a motel with a woman other than his wife. Swore on the Guru Granth Sahib and lied. He is now involved in Human Smuggling. And just as recent as Nov 8th, JathedarGiani Gurbachan Singh (Akal Takhat) and Jathedar Iqbal Singh (Sri Patna Sahib) were at his dera. How can they justify this and then go and say they have the knowledge to decide if others are committing anti-sikh activities. I know the family at whose house these Jathedars stayed at and they told me that they heard they heard them talking on the phone and saying that they only come to the U.S. to get Lafaafe (bags full of money). I mean how can someone who associates readily with anti-sikhs such as chicago Baba, be allowed to judge Ragi and Dilgeer. Not they aren't wrong, but a criminal has no right to judge a criminal.


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 24, 2009)

Also just found out that he got married a second time to some girl half his age from bahadurgarh in 2004. They had anand karaj and everything but Baba did not register the marriage in court. He was going to bring her to his dera in U.S. All this even though he is already married and has a son. Then he found out that she planned to run away once she was in the U.S. and he paid her and her family 8lakhs to stay hushed up. I have heard this from the man who performed ardaas at their anand karaj. He said that if you want, you can go to Police station in Patiala and get the records of the agreement between the Baba and the girls family as it was done through the police. This guy is a PIG!!


----------



## Sikh royalist (Nov 24, 2009)

a few miles alway from my native village lived a granthi in a gurudwara he was very sober kind hearted person and spent whole of the money which came in charity on langar a few days passed and another granthi came to assist him he was not good at all and did a scam of the money which was collected for the construction of the langar hall he was caught by the elder baba(mentioned before) he killed this elderly baba and buried his body in the floor within the gurudwara premises a girl sited the grave of that baba the granthi who has killed him didn't buried him properly he was caught and arrested by police.
there was a saragarhi gurudwara  near my house(Gurudwara build in the memory of those Sikhs who fought the battle of saragarhi as most of the soldiers were from ferozpur,Punjab) in that gurudwara i would notice a different granthi after every few days unless i came to know that the it was actually a baba war's going on.
these baba's are like Brahmin's and are a challenge to the basics of Sikhism.


----------



## Randip Singh (Nov 24, 2009)

vikram9274 said:


> I would like to bring up an interesting point and see what your views were on the subject. As you know, recently there have been a lot of summonings by the Jatherdar's of our panth. I think that they have no right to judge the likes of Darshan Singh Ragi or Kala Aghana when they themselves are thugs. They visit dera's such as this Baba's. He was caught in a motel with a woman other than his wife. Swore on the Guru Granth Sahib and lied. He is now involved in Human Smuggling. And just as recent as Nov 8th, JathedarGiani Gurbachan Singh (Akal Takhat) and Jathedar Iqbal Singh (Sri Patna Sahib) were at his dera. How can they justify this and then go and say they have the knowledge to decide if others are committing anti-sikh activities. I know the family at whose house these Jathedars stayed at and they told me that they heard they heard them talking on the phone and saying that they only come to the U.S. to get Lafaafe (bags full of money). I mean how can someone who associates readily with anti-sikhs such as chicago Baba, be allowed to judge Ragi and Dilgeer. Not they aren't wrong, but a criminal has no right to judge a criminal.



some interesting points that maybe brought up under another thread.


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 25, 2009)

Randip Singh said:


> some interesting points that maybe brought up under another thread.





I have tried bringing this up in other forums and people have called my views anti-panthic. Apparently our greedy Jathedars who are puppets for politicians can not be put under public scrutiny. They are just as anti-panthic as Kala Afgana. Perhaps even more because they are in a position that affects millions and they misuse their power. They visit the deras of self proclaimes "sant babas" like the one in chicago. The very same baba who takes drugs, whos granthis smoke and drink, who married although he has a wife and a child in india, the very baba who wamanizes. These jathedars visit his dera, they go on stage and say they are in the U.S. with his "bidaulat".  AND NOW I WILL REVEAL THEIR TRUE COLORS!!  This Chicago Baba is involved in a feud with another member of the Gurdwara who he incorrectly removed because the member did not agree with the babas womanizing ways. He barred the whole family from coming to the gurdwara. Their children did kirtan and he told them to get off the stage while they were performing shabad. He threatened the children and called the police on them when they said that gurdwara is guru's house and everyone is allowed. The member has now brought a civil suit against the Baba for illegaly removing him as member for the gurdwara and kicking his family out.  The baba went around making up lies that the member came to the gurdwara drunk and caused disruption along with other lies. When these Jathedars  (Akal Takhat and Patna Sahib) were at his dera, he sent them to the families house to convince them to drop the case and that the Baba was ready to apologize and let them back in(why would he do this is he was not wrong?). The famiyl said no and that the baba had to be stopped and they would not let him off easy. When they questioned the jathedars about the Baba's womanizing and anti-sikh deeds (human smuggling, drug taking, etc.), the jathedars said that this is not the problem at hand and that they should take the case back or the family will be summoned to the Akal Takhat. THe family explained that the case is not against the gurdwara but against the Baba and that the jathedars have no jurisdiction in the matter. What kind of jathedars are these?  Is this all they have left to do? We have millions of problems in our panth and they are doing the bidding of this Baba because he will most likely pay them an extra thousand or two? They ignore the Baba's womanizing and the use of a gurdwara as front for human smuggling and oppress a Sikh trying to stop this Baba and have his children be let back into a gurdwara? I spit on any one who supports this jathedar and conspires against a true sikh, even if it is a jathedar.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 25, 2009)

OK - I was wondering what turn the conversation would take to see if another thread was needed.

Vikram ji has actually been staying on topic and adding details to the original story. So I don't see splitting this thread at this time.

What would make sense -- maybe this is what you are considering Randip ji -- is a thread that examines the abuses of power by babas like the Chicagowale Baba, and even historical examples of the abuse of power by jathedars in collusion with babas, and/or with government officials. Is that what you were thinking about?


----------



## vikram9274 (Nov 26, 2009)

I will start a thread about the abuse and political motivations of our panthic "leaders". I just hope that no one will close it. I have tried doing this on other forums and have been called "anti-panthic" and the threads were closed.


----------



## spnadmin (Nov 26, 2009)

vikram ji

I just saw such a thread -- started by you -- there were in fact 2 identical threads. I deleted one and left the other one.

No -- we are not that kind of forum -- as long as all posters don't break any laws (make threats of arson or physical violence) or violate forum rules (use foul language, undermine SGGS, etc.) it should be fine.


----------

